# Pinned kayak on Shoshone, CO River



## smurf (Mar 8, 2006)

While on the river this evening, I spotted a kayak that was pinned river center in the rocks at the top of the Wall rapid. I was solo and couldn't get to it. Didn't see anyone else around. It looks to be a yellow Riot kayak of sorts. Also found in the eddy above Maneater was a ghetto river board. I was able to place that up near the bike path. Hopefully the owners of each of these are ok.


----------

